# Facebook foils alleged Swansea theater thief



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Facebook foils alleged Swansea theater thief *

Posted 11 hour(s) ago 
Daniel Boyce got captured on film and found fame. 
Now he is just captured. Boyce, 25, of Merlin Drive, 
was arrested Friday and arraigned in Fall River District 
Court, charged with larceny from a building and breaking 
into a depository.


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

What a dope!


----------

